# Split mouth Zombie



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey guys, heres my latest zombie makeup (with another new one coming up this week). 
I wanted to do a makeup that looked like someone got hit in the fce with an axe, but not bad enough to kill them. So I did!










I took and extra jaw I had and cut it down the middle then I sculpted both a tongue and some smaller pieces for the lips chin, and nose.




























My sister is set on being a prom queen zombie for halloween, so she'll be wearing this dress along with a sash and crown. This may not be the makeup she'll have, but like I said, i got another comin up soon.I'll keep you all posted, let me know what you think.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That is awesome. Very well done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stunning work, Draik! The contrast between the makeup and her otherwise girlish look is striking.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Did she ax the wrong question? Seriously great work, D!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Freaky Wow!
Great job on that makeup!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are sooooo good!


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

"I wanted to do a makeup that looked like someone got hit in the fce with an axe, but not bad enough to kill them."

That's such a fine line there. I love this forum because we can read something like that, and it seems so normal. lol She looks great.


----------

